# 6/13 Trip



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Tide was low at 1am, spent 3 hours out there working a new spot I was trying. Ended up with 32 fish.. Still nothing huge, a few 3lb'ers rest all just average size.

Got a picture of a triple Tail for you guys floating past the boat, and almost got a photo of a 30+inch snook but he spooked as I got closer to him to snap the photo ;(.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Killiing me. I seen a tt about 12lbs not to long ago floating around in a foot of water. I wish we could stab em!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I know there so tasty!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry for sure.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

So, you can shoot triple tail, but not gig them?


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

things that just don't make sense... like the endangered red snapper!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just stick a dip net down there and net the triple tail


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a haul. Nice work...
Whyme


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a nice flounder gigging trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ya'll did great from my point of view!!! Love to have seen that triple tail!


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Saw a lot of small TT last night, all just floating around.. Also a lot of small flounder


----------

